# My new adopted sick baby!!



## tocarmar (Feb 22, 2009)

I adopted this sick Leopard Gecko last week. He has not eaten in about 2 weeks before I got him, plus he had an eye infection. He lost most of his colors. Me & my girlfriend have been cleaning out his eyes & eyedropper feeding him for a week or so now. He is very active.























Tom


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like one contented pampered lizard, especially in that second photo. Hope he thrives for you.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

I am glad things got better and I hope he gets even better... Nice geko...!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucky lizard! He looks real good for not eating for 2 weeks! How long will he be milkin' you two?!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

cute! looking good there


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks All!!
Rose: For the rest of his life!!! LOL

Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2009)

Good for you for rescuing the little guy. The second photo seems to say, "I've got him feeding out of my hand. He he!"


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 23, 2009)

Great work and patience!!!:clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

That's not a baby, unless it's a Tremper giant variety it's full grown. Also, use a little fine sandpaper to remove the dead skin from his toes or else they could constrict new growth and kill the tip. Lots of info on kingsnake.com.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Update*

Eric,
I know it is not a baby he is pretty much full grown. It was just a figure of speech.

He just started today to eat wax worms 8 of them this morn.











Tom


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2009)

Remove the stool, as it sometimes contains parasite eggs. Also, don't let him get hooked on wax worms or he may refuse other food. They are very high in fat vs protein so not too good in the long run.


----------

